# I Need Your Prayers....Again



## crackerdave (Jul 13, 2010)

My life is in turmoil,and I really need God's help. I won't go into detail,except to say that I thank God for the things He's brought me through in my 58 years and that I trust Him to get me through the process of starting over........again.


----------



## fredw (Jul 13, 2010)

Dave, you surely have them.


----------



## secondseason (Jul 13, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 13, 2010)

Prayers sent for you Dave.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Browning88 (Jul 13, 2010)

Prayers sent Dave!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 13, 2010)

Prayers are added for you Dave!


----------



## HD28 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## mattech (Jul 13, 2010)

you are always there when i ask, so you got em.


----------



## olcaptain (Jul 13, 2010)

I've added you to the Ol Captain's Prayer list!


----------



## ronpasley (Jul 13, 2010)

My brother you have been a great blessing to me even though we have not met face to face are talk on the phone I have felt your spirit and felt your prayers. Keep the faith and keep fighting the fight. I pray for you that the Holy Spirit will give you strength and peace at this time of trials, for the victory has been won in Christ.

Remember you have a friend in Jesus and friend right here.
With Love your brother in Christ, Ron Pasley


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 13, 2010)

Just saw this after I talked to you. Prayers sent. If you need someone to talk to call me back.


----------



## jkoch (Jul 13, 2010)

Prayers sent Dave.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Jul 13, 2010)

prayers are sent dear brother, hang on, our Father is there with you.


----------



## gtparts (Jul 13, 2010)

Dave, you can count on prayers being raised in intercession for you, my brother!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hang in there Dave, prayers sent.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jul 14, 2010)

*Power in Prayers*

Prayers on the way


----------



## Forgiven (Jul 15, 2010)

God will make a way when there seems to be no way. Stay close to Him. Prayers sent.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 15, 2010)

prayers sent my brother


----------



## jmharris23 (Jul 15, 2010)

You got em bro!


----------



## Inthegarge (Jul 15, 2010)

Dave, praying for you to experience the "peace that passeth all understanding".........................................RW


----------



## GT1976 (Jul 15, 2010)

First day on GON forum..and I get to say a prayer for someone..awsome..your request will also be on pray list in my Church...God bless....I will be strong and courageous,I will not be terrified or discouraged,for the Lord my God is with me wherever I go...Joshua 1:9


----------



## tomtlb66 (Jul 15, 2010)

some more prayers are sent my dear brother. We all stand in agreement for this situation your going thru. Love ya brother!


----------



## Jasper (Jul 15, 2010)

Prayers sent Dave!


----------



## Bam Bam (Jul 15, 2010)

Praying for Ya!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll be praying for the Lord to direct you and give you peace during this struggle Dave.  Please shout if I can do anything to help.... really.  God bless you, brother.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Jul 16, 2010)

was just thinking about you brother and said some more prayers for you. Please let me know if I can be of help. Love ya brother Dave, hang on we are almost home


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 17, 2010)

Prayers are being sent for a wonderful Christian man.
May God continue to bless you as you continue to prove His goodness by the life you live.

Dave, you're a great example for all of us.
I guess you could teach some classes on patience and endurance.

God bless you.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 18, 2010)

I can't begin to say what a blessing y'all are to me.Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
Dave


----------



## tomtlb66 (Jul 19, 2010)

hows things going brother? just sent some more prayers up for you. Hang in there, we need you brother. You have been a blessing to me and you have been on mind. Please let me know if there is anything I can do. I am going to put your name on our church prayer list as well if you don't mind.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks,brother.


----------



## Tim L (Jul 21, 2010)

Prayers sent Dave!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 21, 2010)

New prayers today Dave.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks to all of you. My prayers for myself don't seem like they even "get off the ground" lately.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Jul 21, 2010)

Been there Dave, and I can only say stay strong. Its a battle, breathe by breathe. I have those days when God seems so far away and that my prayers never left the room. But thats what the enemy wants us to believe. I love what the bible says, " I will never leave you nor forsake you," He loves us, and only wants the best for us. Prayers are added again for you, hang on. God is there


----------



## redterror (Aug 16, 2010)

*Found out I have skin cancer*

sorry wrong area


----------



## dawg4028 (Aug 16, 2010)

Prayers from my family.  Whatever God has in store for you, I pray he will prepare you with discernment and direction!


----------



## christianhunter (Aug 16, 2010)

Prayers sent my Brother.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 17, 2010)

Just saw this and will add you in my prayers.


----------



## funandgun (Aug 17, 2010)

Just sent a prayer up for you.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks!

God has answered these many prayers - my wife and I have decided to give it another try,and I'm back in my church where I should've been all along. I really appreciate all these prayers from the Woody's Family! Y'all are great.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Thanks!
> 
> God has answered these many prayers - my wife and I have decided to give it another try,and I'm back in my church where I should've been all along. I really appreciate all these prayers from the Woody's Family! Y'all are great.



Glad to hear it Dave!


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Glad to hear it Dave!



Thanks,Keebsistah -  you,too!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 18, 2010)

good to hear Dave


----------

